# Bind really strange problem



## cinyar (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I have FreeBSD 8.1 release installed in my office for a few tasks. one of them is to serve as a local dns server. Yesterday I added a new record and tried to reload the db with rndc. however rndc did nothing (no error message, no information message) it just hanged. So I tried to restart the whole named service. but exactly the same thing happend. After digging around I found out that none of the bind96 binaries that had something to do with resolving (dig, host, nslookup, named) don't work and behave the same way - hang there indefinitely (no cpu or memory usage spikes or anything). I tried to recompile bind a few times, restored my configuration from backup, tried different (bind97 and bind98) versions - nothing seems to be working. Everything else on that server works fine (ldap, samba, mail server). Has anyone seen this behavior before? thanks for any help.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2011)

> Has anyone seen this behavior before?


Having used BIND for nearly a decade, no I haven't.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 22, 2011)

Add roughly four more years to that, and I still haven't.

Look through your log files.


----------

